# Which Pinarello to get



## dwl (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok, I'm trying to decide between a FP Due or a ROKH. The ROKH is more expensive because of the carbon used(24HM/FP Due, 30HM/ROKH). I'm going to be using this bike for longer rides of over 75 miles. Is it really worth spending the extra money if I'm not going to be racing? The emphasis is on a comfortable ride. Another idea is building up a Prince frameset, but the geometry might not be conducive to long rides. I'll be riding this about 600 miles a month.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Get the Rokh. It's not just the carbon, the frame set on the Rokh is fully asymmetric, whereas on the Due just the fork and stays are. The drivetrain on the Rokh is higher end, rival/force versus just rival, the wheels on the Rokh are higher end, and the paint/finish on the rock is higher quality. Plus, I tested the due against the Quattro (same as Rokh but lower head tube), and the ride of the Quattro was much better than the Due. 

Totally worth the price difference. IMO, the Quattro/Rokh are pinarello's best value.


----------



## dwl (Mar 4, 2012)

aureliajulia said:


> Get the Rokh. It's not just the carbon, the frame set on the Rokh is fully asymmetric, whereas on the Due just the fork and stays are. The drivetrain on the Rokh is higher end, rival/force versus just rival, the wheels on the Rokh are higher end, and the paint/finish on the rock is higher quality. Plus, I tested the due against the Quattro (same as Rokh but lower head tube), and the ride of the Quattro was much better than the Due.
> 
> Totally worth the price difference. IMO, the Quattro/Rokh are pinarello's best value.


Thanks for the details. Very helpful in making my decision. I was looking at the Quattro, but decided the geometry wasn't right for extended rides. Probably quicker but I don't need to be quick out of the gate, just fast and comfortable on an extended ride. Probably take the Fulcrum 5's(which are very good budget wheels) and put them on my Cinelli Xperience commuter bike since my set are showing their age(12000 miles) and put my Dura Ace wheels on the Rock "when" I get it. When do the 2014's come out? That might be a good time to take the plunge on a 2013.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

The 14's are listed in the Piña website. Not sure how fast they will be out. Should be soon.


----------



## pina2 (Jul 28, 2013)

aureliajulia said:


> The 14's are listed in the Piña website. Not sure how fast they will be out. Should be soon.


So I got a FPDue 105 2012/13 for about 1700USD as the sell of, ordered all the new SRAM Red Groupo for less than 1200 on ebay, and will sell 105 group that came with the bike, claiming back some 300-500USD. So for less than 3K I got SRAM Red FPDue. To me the ride quality is awesome, I don't know why someone would say that the ride quality in the quattro is noticeably better, after all the geometry on both bikes is pretty traditional and you will be in the race like position. The only true difference would be in the quality of the initial groupo parts, but if you are willing to upgrade, then I see no point in laying out additional cash. I doubt someone would be able to notice asymmetric difference between the two. I am pretty happy with mine , and once you own Pinarello (quattro or due) I am sure you will be happy with yours as well.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 21, 2013)

I just bought my ROKH - Carbon 30HM12K - Think2 - 797 Black MATT and it is a great feeling bike. Looking forward to putting on some miles


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

dwl said:


> When do the 2014's come out? That might be a good time to take the plunge on a 2013.


If a good deal is what you are looking for and paint scheme is not an issue then you may want to consider a 2012 also. They are a pretty good buy.

Geometry ... meh ... After riding it for a while you may change. Some days on longer rides I love the "relaxed" position. Sometimes not so much and would rather be in a not so relaxed position of the Dogma2.


----------



## Kumachan (Jan 15, 2013)

I ride long distances quite often on Quattro and find it very nice bicycle for long rides.
Goods:
It runs smoothly, is very solid, reliable and fast. I believe this is true for both Quattro and Rokh.

Bads:
Stock saddle sucks and needs replacing, but depends on a person.
Stock wheels coming with Quattro (probably Rokh same?) are quite heavy but still OK.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a dogma and I have done several century rides on it. It is very comfortable as long as you are properly fit on the bike and in good riding shape. Ride them all and get the one you love!


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

aureliajulia said:


> The 14's are listed in the Piña website. Not sure how fast they will be out. Should be soon.


i got the last one available, last month. to the best of my knowledge they were "gone" within a few weeks. crazy. love my 2014 P.Rokh


----------



## dwl (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, I "settled" for the FP Due. Maybe next year the funds will be there for the ROKH. The white/red is drop dead gorgeous! Will be in my hands in early March.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

beshannon said:


> I just bought my ROKH - Carbon 30HM12K - Think2 - 797 Black MATT and it is a great feeling bike. Looking forward to putting on some miles



beshannon.....hows your 797 Rokh? got some miles on it? you and i are the only ones (i know of) who have the orange/black "797 black matt" scheme. excellent choice BTW.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 21, 2013)

Rokh Hard said:


> beshannon.....hows your 797 Rokh? got some miles on it? you and i are the only ones (i know of) who have the orange/black "797 black matt" scheme. excellent choice BTW.


500 miles as of this week, love the bike! Best bike purchase I have ever made


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

right on!!! :thumbsup:


----------

